# Getting into the hobby



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome from the FL Panhandle...enjoy the adventure


----------



## Mr. Buzzy Bee (May 22, 2013)

Welcome to the world of beesource and bees


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your new adventure!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Aha, another one taking the plunge into bee addiction. Welcome!


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Its not a hobby it is an addiction. It is like heroin once you get hooked it is a lifetime of meetings and spending all your money to keep the fix going. :banana:


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

You're not too far from the North Eastern Beekeepers - good place to connect with other area beekeepers:
http://www.neiba.info/


----------

